# Amplificador RCA clasico de 70 watts Modificado A 100 Watts



## simplespectro (Feb 23, 2013)

Amplificador RCA clásico de 70 watts RMS -8 Ohms, modificado A 100 Watts RMS -4 Ohms. Les dejo el circuito, las placas y algunas fotos, ya este circuito tiene unos años funcionado, les cuento que funciona excelente, con una respuesta en frecuencia de 5 HZ a 50 KHZ se los recomiendo.  Vale La Pena Armarlo

 cualquier duda o inquietud hagan  preguntas, les cuento que le hice todo tipo de pruebas sea quemaduras de todo tipo, algo muy loco pero era para ver que es lo clásico que se quema en el circuito a la hora de repararlo para una mayor facilidad de reparo inmediato. espero les guste mi publicación saludos!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 23, 2013)

! Gracias por el aporte ¡

Una descripción sobre la reforma no vendría nada mal.


----------



## simplespectro (Feb 23, 2013)

en cuanto a la reforma mucho para explicar no tengo ya que el circuito me lo a pasado mi viejo y querido profesor de Electronica ,si bien a diferencia del original y clasico amplificador de 70 de RCA en el circuito esta todo mas que a la vista en comparación, se a modificado la realimentacion con el capacitor de 39 pico el original viene desde la salida,luego esta mas que claro los transistores al modelo original ,para este caso se tiene la opcion de dejar los 3 Diodos D2 D3 y D4 los cuales van montado al disipador junto con los 2N3055 H o sin H con cualquiera funciona igual pero es mejor el H ya que esta mas reforzado al 2N3055 comun o bien se puede reeemplazar estos 3 diodos, por el circuito que se ve en el esquema a la derecha de todo el circuito del amplificador  el cual esta compuesto por un BD139 junto con 2 resistencias y un trimer eso lo dejo a criterio del que lo Arme, el circuito se debe ajustar en lo posible con una señal senoidal de 1 khz generada por un generador de funciones se debe visualizar con un Osciloscopio entre entrada y salida, a la salida se le debe poner una carga fantasma (resistencia de carga de 4 Ohm 200Watts Aprox ya que calienta a la Hora de ajustar) ajustando P1 y P2 las cuales ajustan la forma de onda a máxima potencia (mayormente queda : midiendo el trimer con un tester  de un estremo al medio del trimer queda: 33 ohms y del medio al otro extremo del trimer 68 ohms Aprox) por cada trimer una avivada es poner resistencias al 1% con esos valores y al ampli sale o sale funcionando igual, lo ideal es ajustarlo bien con el generador y el Oscilocopio. una vez ajustado todos lo parámetros el ampli anda bárbaro yo Arme 12 placas y todas al día de hoy sigue funcionando de maravilla ,espero sirva un poco el aporte desde ya gracias cualquier consulta no duden en preguntar un abraso!


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 24, 2013)

Recuerdo,por mis 16 años,año 1974,que Eneka arg.s.a.,vendia los p.c.b. uap02,circuito rca de 70w rms,pero los transistores de salida no eran los 2N3055,sino 40.....,no recuerdo,si alguien se acuerda,vale el dato.-Es el mismo circuito?
Habia comprado las plaquetas para hacerlo estereo,pero por las cosas de la vida,nunca lo encare,vaya a saber a donde habran ido a parar las plaquetas.-
Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2013)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Recuerdo,por mis 16 años,año 1974,que Eneka arg.s.a.,vendia los p.c.b. uap02,circuito rca de 70w rms,pero los transistores de salida no eran los 2N3055,sino 40.....,no recuerdo,si alguien se acuerda,vale el dato.-Es el mismo circuito?
> Habia comprado las plaquetas para hacerlo estereo,pero por las cosas de la vida,nunca lo encare,vaya a saber a donde habran ido a parar las plaquetas.-
> Saludos
> Gustavo



*40636*, el abuelo del 2N3055


----------



## Rorschach (Feb 24, 2013)

Si señor!!! 40636.-Gracias Fogonazo,siempre atento.-
Recuerdo que en la discoteca del Hotel nuevo de la federacion de Luz y Fuerza en Mar del Plata,(año 1973),tenian el ampli estereo descripto,la verdad sonaba una barbaridad,unos graves contundentes y limpios,los agudos intensos y cristalinos.-las columnas de sonido,tenian woofers se 15" y tweeters LEEA.- Lindo recuerdo.-
Saludos 
Gustavo


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 24, 2013)

Ya que estamos *OffTopicQueando* la contra de este transistor fue el BD181/2/3 original de Fairchield luego adoptado por Philips. Para mi gusto no tan seguro en su funcionamiento como el RCA


----------



## Quercus (Feb 24, 2013)

El primer amplificador que monte de 100W era un cuasi complementario de una empresa que se dedicaba a vender Kit, llamada “CARKIT” tenía dos parejas de 40636, el segundo unos meses después ya no consegui 40636 y en sustitución utilice el RCA 1B01 de los cuales tengo cuatro todavía, una reliquia, mañana les hago una foto y los subo.


----------



## simplespectro (Feb 25, 2013)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Recuerdo,por mis 16 años,año 1974,que Eneka arg.s.a.,vendia los p.c.b. uap02,circuito rca de 70w rms,pero los transistores de salida no eran los 2N3055,sino 40.....,no recuerdo,si alguien se acuerda,vale el dato.-Es el mismo circuito?
> Habia comprado las plaquetas para hacerlo estereo,pero por las cosas de la vida,nunca lo encare,vaya a saber a donde habran ido a parar las plaquetas.-
> Saludos
> Gustavo


 Hola Gustavo este es el mismo pero modificado hay te subo el original asi lo miras y capas te dan un poco de ganas de Armarlo vale la pena!





			
				simplespectro dijo:
			
		

> Hola Gustavo este es el mismo pero modificado hay te subo el original asi lo miras y capas te dan un poco de ganas de Armarlo vale la pena!


 aqui te dejo este que se se mucho mejor


----------



## simplespectro (Feb 26, 2013)

Amplificador RCA clásico de 70 watts Modificado pero con TIP 142 y TIP 147 en su salida!!



para este caso es mas de uso hogareño sacando una potencia de 50 watts en 4 ohms con una alimentación de +36volts / 0/ - 36 volts con un consumo de corriente de unos 2,5 Amper espero les guste Aporte!! también al igual que el de 100 watts, funciona bárbaro Les recomiendo el Armado!!! SALUDOS!!


----------



## rubenchaco (Feb 26, 2013)

Hablando de reliquias, que les parece este que adjunto?


----------



## simplespectro (Feb 27, 2013)

Muy Muy Bueno!!



aquí les va otro!



y un ultimo aporte otro de 70 watts !!


----------



## plastypaz (Oct 14, 2015)

un amplificador Clasico muy bueno recuerdo que en el libro de RCA venia desde 25W a 200W con pequeñas modificaciones. Estoy armando en uno estereo de 70w.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 14, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> *40636*, el abuelo del 2N3055


!!!Hola a todos!!!! ,yo pensabas que lo abuelo del 2N3055 fuese lo BD130  
!!!!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !!!!
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 15, 2015)

Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !!!Hola a todos!!!! ,yo pensabas que lo abuelo del 2N3055 fuese lo BD130
> !!!!Fuerte abrazoz desde Brasil !!!!
> Att,
> 
> Daniel Lopes.



BD130 ¿¿¿¿????

 ¿ No será BD181/BD182/BD183 ?

BD183 : *Philips/Fairchild*
40636 : *RCA*


----------



## pandacba (Oct 15, 2015)

Las series BD como las BC son de origen europeo pero el 40636 y el 2N305 son americanos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 15, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> BD130 ¿¿¿¿????
> 
> ¿ No será BD181/BD182/BD183 ?
> 
> ...


NO Don Fogo , seguramente es lo "BD130" , me recordo perfectamente dese codigo 
Ese tipo era enpleado en un amplificador donde el actuava como driver en clase "A" excitando por meo de un transformador dos BD130 en clase "B" con fuente simectrica , incluso ese proyecto fue mui bien discutido aca en lo Foro por sener mucho clasico y conocido por la vieja guarda  
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil ! 
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 15, 2015)

La "vieja guarda"?????
Rajemos, que Ganiel Gopes nos declaró del PAMI!!!!


----------



## pandacba (Oct 16, 2015)

uhhhh pero eso fue muy alla en el principio..... en el mesozoico de la era del estado sólido....
El estado sólido no olvidar empezó con los transistores de germanio, tìpicamente PnP y su carácteristico 0.2V de caída en la juntura, los primeros amplificdores con esos tipos de transistores se hicieron como era muy común en esos días driver mediante fransformador inversor y trafo de salida(en cierta manera una herecncia de los sistemas valvulares, y por otro tecnológico) se alcanzaron ha a realizar algunos con salida cuiasicomplementaria todos Pnp pero no de mucha potencia.
Era bastante díficil obtener pares complementarios, sobre el final de su era aparecieron los muy famosos AD161/AD162 con los cuales se obtuvieron excelentes amplis de entre unos 10-15W

también existieron loa AD130 y AD131 en cápsula TO3 metálica que si mal no recuerdo fueon introducios por siemens
http://www.semicon-data.com/transistor/tc/aa/tc_aa_42.html

Si se fijan en esta página por la mitad hay unas flechas para ver otros tipos de transistores e ilustrarnos un poco de lo que habia en aquella era tan lejana..


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Oct 16, 2015)

Hola a todos , me refiro a ese transistor aca abajo :
Att, 

Daniel Lopes.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 16, 2015)

Ese transistor es europeo(el original)aquí en la argentina aparecio propuesto en un amplificador de 50W 4 ohms  por la firma Siemens, ya que ella introdujo ese transistor en el mercado.
Aca no fueron muy populares, ya que tanto el BD130 como los BD181, BD182 y BD183 eran bastante díficiles de conseguir, luego que el 2N3055 se popularizo, hubo una marcada preferencia por este transistor y todo amplificador dentro del rango de 100W se armaba con el, debido a que se lo conseguía hasta en la farmacia....

En nuestro país la clásica configuración de driver con transformador y salida a transformador se utilizo poco y nada salvo para Public Adress, donde esa configuración es ideal para trabajar con bajo voltaje sin necesidad de fuentes auxiliares, lo utilzaron UCOA Radio, pero con transistores de Germanio, y Emave entre otros


----------



## urubamba (Oct 17, 2015)

Yo arme por esos lejanos días el circuito RCA de 70 watts, comprado el PCB y boletín en Eneka, luego con más tiempo subo fotos y circuitos.

No entendí por ahí algo que leí...." el par dárlington debe montarse también el el disipador junto con los diodos de protección " ....debe haber un error o entendí mal....

Lo que sí deben estar sí o sí es apareados lo más cerca en su HFE, pero montarlos en el disipador implicaría llevar sus conexiones EBC hasta el PCB, me parece un poco innecesario y antiestético ...


----------



## pandacba (Oct 18, 2015)

Lo único que debe ir en el disipador para la placa UAP-02 son el par de salida, y los diodos de polarización ya que tiene bias fijo.
El par diferencial Q1,Q2, es aconsejable aparear  los driver y los de salida


----------



## urubamba (Oct 18, 2015)

Subo el folleto, _lo que abunda no daña_ , dice el refrán.  Se puede leer un consejo :

_" Se puede equilibrar el punto de trabajo del par diferencial con un preset ajustable entre los dos emisores, si no se consiguen apareados. ( que el Beta no sea mayor a una diferencia del 10 %, si es menor mejor, sino se corre el riesgo que haya continua en la salida ) " _

Al que yo armé le agregué dos potenciómetros de volumen, y la llave de encendido ( se derritió al querer retocar un capacitor antichasquido de encendido ) la reemplazé con un LED rojo con su circuito respectivo, no pude conseguir la misma que era con neón .

Bueno, es historia antigua, pero sigue andando como el primer día...nada de recap ni otras yerbas...


----------



## urubamba (Oct 18, 2015)

Van fotos del ampli original y la modificación del interruptor de encendido con la mini fuente para el LED. Otra modificación fué el cambio de los potenciometros que eran lineales primero.
Los pasé a logarítmicos porque lo uso directamente con fuentes de salida de señal altas -  PC , tuner - Era muy difícil regular el volumen con el sintonizador.
Saludos a la comunidad


----------



## pandacba (Oct 19, 2015)

Los potenciómetros de volumen deben ser logarítmicos y no lineales, las resistencias en el disipador no tienen mucho sentido, lo que si deben ir alli son los tres diodos que estan entre las bases, los originales eran metálicos, estos deben estar térmicamente bien unidos al disipaor


----------



## urubamba (Oct 19, 2015)

Sí , los potenciómetros _de volumen _deben ser logarítmicos, para compensar la curva de respuesta del oído humano, estudiado por Fletcher-Mundson, están las tablas isofónicas por ahí en la web. 
Pero en este caso estoy hablando de una entrada directa a la potencia , el potenciómetro no actúa como un control de volumen en realidad sino más bien para reducir la amplitud de la señal al circuito de entrada.
Recién se me hizo necesario pasar a logarítmico cuando conecté de forma directa el tuner.
Con la PC, el volumen lo puedo regular con el software de Windows, y cuando uso un giradiscos  lo conecto previo paso por el preamplificador correspondiente, que ya tienen su control de volumen que es, en efecto, logarítmico.
Gracias de todas formas, saludos !



pandacba dijo:


> Lo único que debe ir en el disipador para la placa UAP-02 son el par de salida, y los diodos de polarización ya que tiene bias fijo.
> El par diferencial Q1,Q2, es aconsejable aparear  los driver y los de salida





El boletín aconsejaba que R22 y R23 vayan también sobre el disipador, se puede ver en la parte sombreada , todo eso sería el disipador, y se ven los componentes que van sobre el mismo.
Por otra parte es - era - una técnica muy común , se lo veía en muchos circuitos de salida a transistores, las típicas reisistencias Ralco, las blancas con los extremos verdes...ah, cuántos recuerdos !!!!


----------



## Fogonazo (Oct 19, 2015)

urubamba dijo:


> El boletín aconsejaba que R22 y R23 vayan también sobre el disipador, se puede ver en la parte sombreada , todo eso sería el disipador, y se ven los componentes que van sobre el mismo.
> Por otra parte es - era - una técnica muy común , se lo veía en muchos circuitos de salida a transistores, las típicas reisistencias Ralco, las blancas con los extremos verdes...ah, cuántos recuerdos !!!!



La zona sombreada indica componente que *NO* se colocan en la PCB, *NO* significa que se se coloquen sobre el disipador.
Ni las resistencias de emisor, ni los diodos freewheeling tiene por que ir sobre el disipador.

Los diodos de polarización de drivers *SI* se colocan sobre el disipador.


----------



## pandacba (Oct 19, 2015)

La parte sombreada solo indica los componentes fuera de la plaqueta, no que todo lo que esta allí se deba colocar en el disipador, en el deben ir lo que comento fogonazo y yo el resto en una plaqueta aparte o sobre una tira de terminales como las que se conseguían en aquellos años.
En aquellos años las resistencias de potencia(5W como la de esta placa) eran gigantescas para ser colocadas en el impreso, por lo general eran las clásicas de alambre y que tenían un ojalillo en el extremo, pocos años después aparecieron otros tipos como las Ralco más racionales que las anteriores y luego vinieron las que hoy conocemos más pequeñas aún
Debido a ello se diseñaron para ser puestas fuera del impreso al igual que el choque en la salida


----------



## urubamba (Oct 20, 2015)

Es broma, verdad ? Dice claramente *DISIPADOR* la zona sombreada......

Bueno , muchachos, está bien, ustedes son los que saben....no vamos a iniciar una discusión por un detalle tan nimio......

YO PIENSO QUE ESTA BIEN ARMADO Y ENEKA TAMBIEN ME DARIA LA RAZON O TENDRIAN QUE CORREGIR EL BOLETIN, SI EXISTIERAN, CLARO ESTÁ !!!!!!


----------



## pandacba (Oct 20, 2015)

Estan las fotos de los boletines, y los que vivimos esa época vimos cientos de placas armadas y funcionando, apare el sentido común nos dice ¿para que agregar calor imnecesario al disiipador, complicando la refrigeración de los transistores.
Los diodos de polarización si porque tiene un buen sentido técnico y es lo unico que va, aparte de los transistores, hay fotos de la epoca de amplificadores armados, incluso Dos metros publico una foto de uno en que se ven las cápsulas de los diodos y no estan ni resistencias ni ninguna otra cosa.
Ahora si vos queres seguir insistiendo y por alli confundiendo a otros........

En el manual de Edicient de armado de amplificadores con transitores en su página 206, en el epigrafe de la figura 205 dice textualmete
"*Diagrama de conecciones entre la plaqueta de circuito impreso UAP-02 y los componentes externos a ella.Los diodos D2,D3 y D4 deben montarse en el mismo disipador de los transistores Q6 y Q7 para asegurar el correcto acoplamiento térmico*"


----------



## roberto e (Ene 9, 2016)

Gustavo Moretton dijo:


> Recuerdo,por mis 16 años,año 1974,que Eneka arg.s.a.,vendia los p.c.b. uap02,circuito rca de 70w rms,pero los transistores de salida no eran los 2N3055,sino 40.....,no recuerdo,si alguien se acuerda,vale el dato.-Es el mismo circuito?
> Habia comprado las plaquetas para hacerlo estereo,pero por las cosas de la vida,nunca lo encare,vaya a saber a donde habran ido a parar las plaquetas.-
> Saludos
> Gustavo



Estimados:

Yo compre el kit original en ENEKA alla por el 84.... lo hice.. y funciono de primera con esos tr hometaxiales... lo regale con fuente chasis.. el dia de hoy que lo extraño, era una bestia , lo use para guitarra bajo... nunca le paso nada. Si puedo subo boletin original del asunto.


----------



## crazysound (Ene 9, 2016)

urubamba dijo:


> Van fotos del ampli original y la modificación del interruptor de encendido con la mini fuente para el LED. Otra modificación fué el cambio de los potenciometros que eran lineales primero.
> Los pasé a logarítmicos porque lo uso directamente con fuentes de salida de señal altas -  PC , tuner - Era muy difícil regular el volumen con el sintonizador.
> Saludos a la comunidad


Hola urubamba, que buen gabinete!


----------



## urubamba (Jul 14, 2017)

crazysound dijo:


> Hola urubamba, que buen gabinete!



Gracias amigo !

Estoy por darle algún uso porque la verdad sea dicha, desde que volví a las válvulas no lo usé más. Eso sí , cada tanto lo enciendo unas horas para mantener los electrolíticos en buen estado.

Esto es muy importante, porque el líquido que hace de dieléctrico entre las espiras de la cinta, se deforma si no se usa. Pero no lo divulgues , porque después hay mucho _salame_ en este foro que repiten como loros lo que aprendieron gracias a mí....

Que lean la biblia de la electrónica del ingeniero  Ernesto Gaudioso primero !!!

Y que hagan los cálculos, si se animan !!!!!


----------



## cram (Ago 23, 2017)

Si mal no recuerdo, los diodos que van en el disipador son 1N3754, con 1 volt de caída en directa.
Tengo un estereo armado en época del industrial año 65, con las placas que vendía Eneka y todavía funciona perfectamente, después de haber recibido frondosas palizas en cuanto baile y eventos se utilizó.


----------



## pandacba (Ago 23, 2017)

Con los 2N3055 o con los originales?


----------



## indemornin (Ago 23, 2017)

Hola estimados, un gusto. Sólo hago un comentario , con el tiempo la experiencia y los años verán que nada es casualidad y todo tiene que ver con todo en la electrónica... , el mítico amplificador RCA con placa Uap-02 , ha sido utilizado desde su nacimiento en miles de amplificadores de uso comercial y no tanto, por ejemplo la placa UAP-02 así tal como está (eneka) solo con ver algun valor de resistencia diferente y obviamente mas tension de alimentacion y transistores en paralelo que la soporten , desarrollan más de 800Watts cada placa, por ejemplo fijense los amplificadores de PSS audio Francia (adjunto circuito) no es nada más y nada menos que el circuito RCA UAP-02 con mas tension tirando unos 800watts RMS. En definitiva , quien posea la placa UAP-02 , podrá obtener tal como lo definió RCA en su momento, la serie de amplificadores 12, 25, 40, 70W, pero además subiendo tensiones y faciles cambios les sacan con total tranquilidad unos 800Watts rms  (VCC :80+80V) !!!Así lo he probado con mis placas UAP-02 , y además en puente ni les cuento las potencias desarrolladas, realmente grandiosos los circuitos de la RCA !


----------



## pandacba (Ago 23, 2017)

RCA presento otros circuitos más elaborados que tenían transistores en paralelo en su salida que entregaban el primero hasta 200W y hasta 300W el segundo, que eran de mejor calidad que el 12-70


----------



## cram (Ago 23, 2017)

En esa época el kit me vino con los 40636


----------



## luiggyking (Jul 17, 2019)

pandacba dijo:


> Ese transistor es europeo(el original)aquí en la argentina aparecio propuesto en un amplificador de 50W 4 ohms  por la firma Siemens, ya que ella introdujo ese transistor en el mercado.
> Aca no fueron muy populares, ya que tanto el BD130 como los BD181, BD182 y BD183 eran bastante díficiles de conseguir, luego que el 2N3055 se popularizo, hubo una marcada preferencia por este transistor y todo amplificador dentro del rango de 100W se armaba con el, debido a que se lo conseguía hasta en la farmacia....
> 
> En nuestro país la clásica configuración de driver con transformador y salida a transformador se utilizo poco y nada salvo para Public Adress, donde esa configuración es ideal para trabajar con bajo voltaje sin necesidad de fuentes auxiliares, lo utilzaron UCOA Radio, pero con transistores de Germanio, y Emave entre otros




un poco tarde este post en los amplis de 50W de siemens se usaba el AL102 inconseguible en el pais
recuerdo haber puesto los 2n3055 y funcionaban
hola amigos
hay algo q siempre pense
en electronica los circuitos funcionan siempre con humo interior
Cuando este se escapa dejan de funcionar


----------



## Abelardo 62 (Jun 10, 2020)

He tratado de conseguir 40636... para un Audinac.
dificil tarea... le puse los 3055, y la verdad que suena muy latoso.
el 40636 le da un toque "valvular" por asi decirlo.
Saludos


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2020)

Abelardo 62 dijo:


> dificil tarea... le puse los 3055, y la verdad que suena muy latoso.


Yo vería de reajustar la polarización estática de la etapa de salida y revisaría el estado de los drivers...
Claro, suponiendo que los 3055 son buenos y no truchos chinos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 10, 2020)

Abelardo 62 dijo:


> He tratado de conseguir 40636... para un Audinac.
> dificil tarea... le puse los 3055, y la verdad que suena muy latoso.
> el 40636 le da un toque "valvular" por asi decirlo.
> Saludos


Los 40636 debe hacer 25 años (O mas) que no se fabrican, si consigues algo seguramente será falso.
Que te suene "Latoso" yo no lo atribuiría a los transistores de salida, salvo que sean extremadamente falsos, te aconsejo que busques por otro lado.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jun 10, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Los 40636 debe hacer 25 años (O mas) que no se fabrican


Probablemente muuuuucho más!!!!
Tengo un manual de reemplazos de la serie SK de RCA de 1977 👨‍🦳 y ahí aparecía. En datasheetarchive.com solo aparecen unos scaneos que dicen que el 2N3055 es el reemplazo...y son unas hojas que trajo la Santa Inquisición...


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 10, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Probablemente muuuuucho más!!!!
> Tengo un manual de reemplazos de la serie SK de RCA de 1977 👨‍🦳 y ahí aparecía. En datasheetarchive.com solo aparecen unos scaneos que dicen que el 2N3055 es el reemplazo...y son unas hojas que trajo la Santa Inquisición...


Seee, para mi esta cercano a las 5 décadas, pero no quise exagerar sin estar seguro.


----------

